# New addition to the family



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So I've loved 1911s since I can remember. Was finally going to buy one for my 40th birthday last year, but ended up having to re-do the deck and carpet in my boat so it got put back on the wish list.

Fast forward a year and a half, and my buddy called me and said his dad was selling one of his 1911s that he doesn't use, as they were moving to AZ and he was looking to start downsizing his collection. I asked him what he wanted for it and he said $400. I asked what it was and he said a Sig GSR. I said, are you kidding??!! He said no. Of course, I took him up on it. So now I'm the proud owner of my first 1911!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., great deal.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The Sigs seem to do well, the traditionalists don't care for them do to their slide profile and external extractor. But I've not seen one that doesn't run, my wifes first handgun she picked for herself was a Sig 1911 she ended up selling it and curses herself everyday for doing so. You stole that thing congrats on the new addition.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck yeah. Good stuff there.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't believe the price I got for it. He said, that's what Gander would have given me for a trade or to sell to them, so I'll give it to you for the same price (he's not hurting for $$ obviously).

Hoping to get to the range soon to put a few down the pipe. Can't wait to open carry it at Christmas when my brother's super liberal in-laws are in town and staying at my parents house. They'll probably guess who got them their NRA memberships pretty quickly.


----------

